# Congress Pictures



## Irish Hills Farm (Jul 31, 2008)

Couple of pictures from yesterday. Resolution may not be the best on some pictures as we are using my new camera and are playing around with the settings.

My Rock E son, Wall Street Rock E Livingston - Incentive Gelding Under 4th out of 17. Thought there were 12 in the class but today found out there was actually 17. He will be hardshipped into AMHR next year.












Being a little lazy with that right rear leg.





Here is my King Lee daughter, Buckeye WCF Classical Imagination - Incentive Mare Under 10th our of 22.











Judge Arlene Foulk duing the Modern Futurity classes. Isn't she pretty in pink?










Evening classes Judges Foulk and Thurber.






Judge / Steward Ernie Lambdin this time in the role of an exhibitor. Yep, Ernie is off for the roadster under class.











Ernie again, this time with Willie.






Larry Parnell in the same roadster class as Ernie.






This horse won the Foundation Country Pleasure class I believe.






Jim & Becky McKeiths dog "Wiggles"






Deana's grandson Justin, a little upset about something. I was trying to get him to smile and he was doing a very good job of ignoring me. lol






Jim & Becky McKeith - Snowberry Farm - Roadster over - Yes, he won the class.






I've only taken 50 pictures so far today but I'm sure I'll get some more when we go back for the evening classes. I'll post those tomorrow in a new thread.


----------



## bingo (Jul 31, 2008)

Sounds like you are having a great show CONGRATS!

Thanks so much for the pictures helps those of us at home to feel a part of the Congress.

That last picture looks like they are ready to take flight!


----------



## Shelley (Jul 31, 2008)

Hey Sheryl, thanks for posting the great pics!





Congrats on your placings and please say hi to everybody for me!





Shelley


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Jul 31, 2008)

Great pictures Sheryl. Dont stay out partying the night away so you can post pictures sooner. Did not understand your phone message email me what you said. about your mare. Congratultions on your placings Baylee sure looks different from the first pictures I saw of him. Take care Frannie Will try and find out what you asked.


----------



## Leeana (Jul 31, 2008)

Baylee Baylee BAYLEE!!!



...remind me later Sheryl to kick myself in the butt



. Imagination looks wonderful too



. Ernie they look great





WOW i LOVE jim and beckys road pony





I'll give you a call later on tonight Sheryl, when i get in from the barn


----------



## Jill (Jul 31, 2008)

Congratulations on your wins!!!!!!

Those pictures are amazing!!! That last one -- WOW!!! I want to take a spin!

When the time comes, you're gonna have to help me find my mini-pony


----------



## Russ (Jul 31, 2008)

Hey Sheryl



Congratulations! Your pictures are fantastic.....thanks for posting them.


----------



## Gini (Aug 1, 2008)

Wonderful pictures Sheryl.. Great looking horses you have, and congratulations placing so well...








Gini


----------



## minih (Aug 1, 2008)

Wishing I was there, thanks for the pictures! I love that last picture it looks like they are fixing to take off up in the air!


----------



## hairicane (Aug 1, 2008)

Wonderful pix!!! Thanks for posting them and congrats on your wins!!!


----------



## Devon (Aug 1, 2008)

Oh boy Baylee look AMAZING; What I wouldnt do to have him here to show hes maturing awesome way to go Sheryl!!!!!





WOW that pic of the Mckeiths horse is fantastic!


----------



## OhHorsePee (Aug 1, 2008)

Congratulations Sheryl!


----------



## Leeana (Aug 1, 2008)

Pssst everyone, they have congress photos up on Washburns website already


----------



## hhpminis (Aug 2, 2008)

It does not appear that the pictures labeled by class are matching.

I am comparing the placings with pictures and they do not seem to jive.

ARGH, I wish I was there! Anyone else wanna join in my pity party?


----------



## Leeana (Aug 2, 2008)

Sheryl has got some more good news


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2008)

Oh, my gosh!!! That last picture of the roadster horse is just amazing!!!! One day I'll be in there competing with you guys with my new shetland!


----------



## OhHorsePee (Aug 2, 2008)

Hey Sheryl, You might want to call the office to have them correct your placings so that your congress points get credit in the correct class. They have your mare shown by Ernie in the Classic Gelding Amateur Incentive Class. I would get that corrected quick so you can get your check for the appropriate class. It is under class 22 on horsestudbook.com


----------



## [email protected] River (Aug 4, 2008)

Great pictures, Sheryl!!! I have to agree that I love that last picture of the McKeiths horse.... I think it is Ken-Mars Man? I have heard many great things about him.

Do you have any more pictures to share????


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Aug 4, 2008)

Kristina,

I made 3 other threads that contain pictures from Congress, Misc Congress Pics, Mikes Plan and Lisa 's new favorite class.


----------



## whitney (Aug 5, 2008)

That Snowberry picture is AWESOME! I'm sure Jim would like a copy of it.


----------

